# Shampoo...Plus Conditioner?



## armgwag (Sep 22, 2017)

Hey All,

Back with another question, the answer is probably on here already but I didn't find it. 

My breeder told me to use Universal Medicated Shampoo to break down oils on the dog and get them clean. It actually worked in reverse :| My pup smelled slightly more after using it, also he was scratching himself a lot on things and i wonder if it dried his skin out. I went and got some fancy hippie shampoo by Reliq called Mineral Spa Lavender, he smells AWESOME! He's stopped scratching and his coat is shinner, he also feels cleaner. So here's my question...

1) what shampoo do you pros recommend? 2) Is conditioner even needed? 

Thanks!


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

We never wash our dogs unless they have rolled in something disgusting. "... break down oils ..."? Why would one want to do that?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I buy detergent free shampoo. 
That way it doesn't dry out the dogs skin.
I do use a tear free baby shampoo for their face.
Mine normally get a bath after swimming in the ponds, or covering themselves in mud.


----------



## armgwag (Sep 22, 2017)

Bob Engelhardt said:


> We never wash our dogs unless they have rolled in something disgusting. "... break down oils ..."? Why would one want to do that?


Good question....I'm just parroting what I was told.


----------



## armgwag (Sep 22, 2017)

texasred said:


> I buy detergent free shampoo.
> That way it doesn't dry out the dogs skin.
> I do use a tear free baby shampoo for their face.
> Mine normally get a bath after swimming in the ponds, or covering themselves in mud.


thanks I'll look for something like that..


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If your hippy shampoo works for him. I'd just use it. Lavender is also supposed to be a calming scent to dogs, and us.
If you wash his bedding often, he won't need as many baths.


----------



## Starrpath (Nov 7, 2017)

I have been using Zymox Shampoo for the last 9 years. I dilute it to about 1 tablespoon to 4 cups of water, apply with a sponge and rinse off. All of my dogs spell good, look good and never, ever scratch. As an aside, because it will most likely come up; Vizslas are dogs with hang down ears so the ears very frequently get black gunk, that looks like mites, or ear infections. My nearly 12 year old dog had infection after infection and no visit to the vet helped.
I tried Zymox Otic ear drops. Applying 2-3 drops per ear daily for a week, massaging in and just leaving them alone (they did not require swabbing them out) literally cured him of having ear problems. I periodically (maybe every 6 months or so) will put in a couple drops as a preventive measure. He's a happy dog now.
I also field train/work my dogs and, if they go in water, will place a couple drops in afterwards to ward off any gunk they may have run into. So far, so good and it's been nearly a decade.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Starrpath said:


> I also field train/work my dogs and, if they go in water, will place a couple drops in afterwards to ward off any gunk they may have run into. So far, so good and it's been nearly a decade.


I'm guessing you are Starrpath Vizsla. 
I didn't see a formal introduction.
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Starrpath (Nov 7, 2017)

Thanks, you guessed right  I didn't see this until now - thank you for the Welcome!


----------

